# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Zbulohet jetë në hapësirë

## fegi

Washington, 16 dhjetor - Shkencëtarët kanë zbuluar jetë, në mbetjet e një meteoriti të vogël të përplasur në Sudanin e veriut, dhjetëra mijëra vite më parë. Zbulimi befasues u publikua në mëngjesin e sotëm në rrjetin e revistës shkencore Space.
Në krater u lokalizuan 19 aminoacide, të cilat nuk mund të kishin përfunduar atje në kushtet e jetës në Tokë. Lajmi hedh poshtë teorinë se jeta nuk ekziston dhe as nuk mund të mbijetojë në boshllëkun e hapësirës, transmeton TCH.

Gjetja e këtyre aminoacideve, do të thotë se ka më shumë se një mënyrë për të formuar aminoacide në hapësirë, deklaroi Daniel Glavin, një shkencëtar i NASA-s. Në hyrjen në hapësirën e Tokës, temperaturat kanë qenë më të larta se 1 000 gradë, prandaj është shumë e çuditshme se si nuk janë shkatërruar.

Ristudimi i shumë kratereve të meteorëve në planetin tonë mund të nisë së shpejti, pasi më parë asnjëherë nuk ishin bërë kërkime mbi mundësinë e ekzistencës së elementëve të tillë.

Deri më sot besohej se asnjë mikroorganizëm apo përbërje organike nuk mund ti rezistonte impaktit me sipërfaqen e Tokës dhe temperaturave tepër të larta në hyrjen në atmosferë.

Aminoacidet janë molekula bazë në ndërtimin e proteinave dhe të domosdoshme për ekzistencën e jetës. Ato gjendet kudo, duke nisur që nga flokët, e deri tek struktura mikroskopike si enzimat.

----------

